Ask HN: Is a Toilet a Chair? - subroutine
======
quaquaqua1
You can argue both ways. You sit on a chair and you sit on a toilet. Most
chairs arent made out of porcelain, but you certainly could make one.

A toilet however serves a different purpose than a chair. This is the main
definition that matters, because you can sit on a table or a roof, but those
items are definitely not chairs.

~~~
ksaj
You could sit on the floor. That is definitely not a chair.

------
ksaj
I don't see why not. The "toilets" in old-style camp outhouses are often
called benches, and indeed they are pretty much benches with strategic holes
in them.

------
jimmyvalmer
Definitely. It's where you sit when talking to someone in the shower.

